# grinder wheel



## qweesdraw

Has anyone tried the 4 lancelot grinder disk?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=7697
I am not new to carving (hand) or to chainsaw!(cad)
To adapt my Husky 41 to a dime tip is about $125 from Baileys.
This grinder wheel is $35.00. It has a a chainsaw chain.
My thoughts are rough cut with a saw then detail with this.
Any input appreciated.
Thanks Mark
When dry hardwood firewood ,isn't selling in Colorado (this the economy SUCKS)


Any saw that runs well and oils is a good saw!
I prefer Husky's /Joneresds..(couple of sthils).
EVERY SAW HAS A PURPOSE AND IS USED AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH. (9 SAWS AND COUNTING)


----------



## the westspartan

I use them all of the time. They are great. I prefer the 14 tooth as it is quicker to sharpen and both the 14 and 22 tooth leave a pretty rough surface. I like to use a sanding disc after the lancelot. They have ther limitations, but over all they are well worth the money, especially if you already have an angle grinder. The guy that owns the company is a pretty cool guy and is willing to answer questions if you call. I forget what the website is but if you google King Arthur Tools, it will come up. Good luck


----------



## carver36

*Lancelot*

I have used the Lancelot and it works real weel, be very careful and make sure you use all your saftey equipment. If you get a little too bold with them they will grab. I use the floppy discs with my angle grinder too, they work very well. Good luck with it and be careful.
Carver36


----------



## carvinmark

I've been meaning to try one. I will this summer. Many guys will not use them cause of the safety, or lack of. Just always remember this-KEEP BOTH HANDS ON THE GRINDER AT ALL TIMES until the wheel STOPS and make sure you don't have any loose clothing on ya.


----------



## the westspartan

carvinmark said:


> I've been meaning to try one. I will this summer. Many guys will not use them cause of the safety, or lack of. Just always remember this-KEEP BOTH HANDS ON THE GRINDER AT ALL TIMES until the wheel STOPS and make sure you don't have any loose clothing on ya.



+1 and keep it sharp! I've had them grab and kick before, but it was usaully my fault for letting it get dull.


----------



## sawyerDave

Lancelot grinder works real good for roughing out seat bottoms, for instance. If you want to go finer, Woodcraft and Rockler sell a TC grinder disc that is way finer, for finishing. That fine one really spits out the dust, though.


----------



## qweesdraw

First of all thanks for all of the input!
I went to ebay to see if anyone was (giving them away) found their website.http://www.katools.com/lancelot.html.
Then i read the instructables, (Do NOT use Lancelot or Squire on any Makita brand grinders.) Go figure on my grinder brand AND i GAVE AWAY A BOSCH to a friend a few years ago?(The favor was returned with a Millermatic 35 Mig welder 6 months ago when he retired).= a homemade splitter/4 way wedge,log lift as soon as hardwood starts selling?
So it's off to the pawn shop for a brand name or to Harbor Freight for the Chinese (WEE FOO YOU) Grinder.
Mark


----------



## carvinmark

Wonder why not an a Makita? My Makita out performs any of my other angle grinders.


----------



## the westspartan

carvinmark said:


> Wonder why not an a Makita? My Makita out performs any of my other angle grinders.



I don't know if Makita makes a grinder with a paddle switch or "dead man" switch or not. I know they are required for the Lancelot. DO NOT USE IT ON A GRINDER WITHOUT A PADDLE SWITCH. If you drop it or get in a bind and just need to shut it off, you do not want to be fumbling around for the switch. Also a regular on/off switch will get stuffed full of woodchips and will not function, and the grinder will just keep running. i learned this the hard way. Luckily I did not get hurt.

The first time I used a Lancelot was about 13 or 14 years ago and I only had a little Makita 4" grinder. I was hollowing out an osage orange log through a fairly small opening with the grinder and the Lancelot. I was ready for a break and went to flick the switch with my thumb and it would not shut off. My hands and the ginder were inside the log. It was such a tight fit, I had to put the handle on the grinder in the cavity of the log as it would not pass through the opening fully assembled. When the grinder would not shut off, i had to wrap the extension cord around my leg with my foot to take up the slack and pull it out of the wall. It kind of freaked me out and I went right to the store and bought a new Porter Cable with a paddle switch. I now use mostly the Milwaukee 4.5" Magnum grinder. I have run one of mine for almost ten years with no problems and they are only about $100. Whatever you use, make sure you blow it out with compresed air when you are done carving with it.


----------



## B-Edwards

the westspartan said:


> I don't know if Makita makes a grinder with a paddle switch or "dead man" switch or not. I know they are required for the Lancelot. DO NOT USE IT ON A GRINDER WITHOUT A PADDLE SWITCH. If you drop it or get in a bind and just need to shut it off, you do not want to be fumbling around for the switch. Also a regular on/off switch will get stuffed full of woodchips and will not function, and the grinder will just keep running. i learned this the hard way. Luckily I did not get hurt.
> 
> The first time I used a Lancelot was about 13 or 14 years ago and I only had a little Makita 4" grinder. I was hollowing out an osage orange log through a fairly small opening with the grinder and the Lancelot. I was ready for a break and went to flick the switch with my thumb and it would not shut off. My hands and the ginder were inside the log. It was such a tight fit, I had to put the handle on the grinder in the cavity of the log as it would not pass through the opening fully assembled. When the grinder would not shut off, i had to wrap the extension cord around my leg with my foot to take up the slack and pull it out of the wall. It kind of freaked me out and I went right to the store and bought a new Porter Cable with a paddle switch. I now use mostly the Milwaukee 4.5" Magnum grinder. I have run one of mine for almost ten years with no problems and they are only about $100. Whatever you use, make sure you blow it out with compresed air when you are done carving with it.



Wow, talk about Murphy's law. Sounds like something that would happen to me.


----------



## the westspartan

B-Edwards said:


> Wow, talk about Murphy's law. Sounds like something that would happen to me.



Yeah it was pretty scary. It was a very effective demonstration of why they recommend the grinders equipped with a paddle switch!


----------



## arbadacarba

*Lancelot and Cutzall*

I use a lancelot all the time for log building and rough carving on freeform tables and bowls. It is an extremely adaptable tool and you will probably get a new idea for it every day. I totally agree with not using one on a grinder without a paddle switch and found the relatively inexpensive B&D grinder the best balanced as the hasndle is long and narrow. A complement to the lancelot for finishing work is a Cutzall grinding wheel. These leave a smooth finish and are a little more controllable. They will also fit a 41/2 grinder.


----------



## carvinmark

A complement to the lancelot for finishing work is a Cutzall grinding wheel. These leave a smooth finish and are a little more controllable. They will also fit a 41/2 grinder.[/QUOTE]

I used to use flap discs and switched over to the Cutzall, they are outstanding and a real $ saver.


----------



## chipr

arbadacarba said:


> I use a lancelot all the time for log building and rough carving on freeform tables and bowls. It is an extremely adaptable tool and you will probably get a new idea for it every day. I totally agree with not using one on a grinder without a paddle switch and found the relatively inexpensive B&D grinder the best balanced as the hasndle is long and narrow. A complement to the lancelot for finishing work is a Cutzall grinding wheel. These leave a smooth finish and are a little more controllable. They will also fit a 41/2 grinder.



Looking for a cutzall grinding wheel. where do I look? I'm aprehensive about the lancelot, since I've seen a couple of ugly injuries. Heard you talking about a cutzall, but all I can find is a hand pruner by craftsman. definately not that. I'd like to see what one looks like.


----------



## arbadacarba

Go to www.leevalley.com (but I'll warn you in advance-its like a candy store, highly addictive) It is in the woodworking section under carving- angle grinder attachments. You'll find a number of other Kutzall burrs in the carving section too.

( Don't blame me if you clean out your wallet before you get out of thereopcorn


----------



## carvinmark

arbadacarba said:


> Go to www.leevalley.com (but I'll warn you in advance-its like a candy store, highly addictive) It is in the woodworking section under carving- angle grinder attachments. You'll find a number of other Kutzall burrs in the carving section too.
> 
> ( Don't blame me if you clean out your wallet before you get out of thereopcorn



He's right, I find my wallet empty every time I shop there. I was misspelling the name, sorry. Kutzall has quite the assortment of tools.


----------



## chipr

carvinmark said:


> He's right, I find my wallet empty every time I shop there. I was misspelling the name, sorry. Kutzall has quite the assortment of tools.



Cool. I found their site last night. I had been looking at that same burr looking disc for the past year or so, thinking that should move a lot of wood. I'm definitely putting that on the list. How is it for leaving marks? Comments on it seem to say that it leaves the wood smooth. Hard to picture, although it looks like it loads up pretty quick.


----------



## carvinmark

They don't load up very fast and when they do, just burn them with a torch and wire brush them clean and they are like new again. You have to be cautious how you store them, like set the tool down gently. They can get bent kind of easy.


----------



## chipr

thanks, Mark, I'll have to put one of them on my on going list of "the stuff I just can't live without" ! Going to have to get a bigger yard to hold all that kind of stuff as it is.


----------

